# We don't give a damn about that one!



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

For a comedy/adventure story I am writing, I would need the translation (not necessarily literal) of the sentence:

"We don't give a damn about that one!" in finnish.

Here is the context. A group of people of angry and unpolite twenty-years-old girls are in a hostel. Somebody finds an unconscious girl who passed out in a corner, and asks them: "does anybody know who this person is?" (that's in english, no need to translate). The girls then answer in finnish with the sentence "We don't give a damn about that one!", or "who cares about that one!", or something like that.

I know the situation is a little unrealistic/complex/stupid, but it's a comedy and this is an important plot point.

Thank you for your help


----------



## fennofiili

TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale said:


> For a comedy/adventure story I am writing, I would need the translation (not necessarily literal) of the sentence:
> 
> "We don't give a damn about that one!" in finnish.
> 
> Here is the context. A group of people of angry and unpolite twenty-years-old girls are in a hostel. Somebody finds an unconscious girl who passed out in a corner, and asks them: "does anybody know who this person is?" (that's in english, no need to translate). The girls then answer in finnish with the sentence "We don't give a damn about that one!", or "who cares about that one!", or something like that.
> 
> I know the situation is a little unrealistic/complex/stupid, but it's a comedy and this is an important plot point.



I’m afraid the situation is not unrealistic at all. And I’m afraid I’m not qualified to comment, since I am of all wrong sex and age, but my gut feeling is that a natural comment in that context might be:

Vitustako me sitä tiedetään. (Or ... tiedettäis.)

(That’s syntactically a question, but would probably be uttered in a flat intonation, implying a statement, a rhetoric question. And it is markedly vulgar, but common, style.)

A less vulgar comment would be:

Mistä me se tiedettäis?

To make it less offensive, just expressing we’re not interested:

Ei me tiedetä.

(I think the word order would convey the idea of “and we don’t care” in addition to the nominal meaning “We don’t know”.)


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you! Can you help me with the literal meaning of your sentences? I am having some trouble in back-translating...


----------



## Mordong

How about the good old
Ei vois vähempää kiinnostaa!
(Couldn't care less.)


----------



## fennofiili

TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale said:


> Thank you! Can you help me with the literal meaning of your sentences? I am having some trouble in back-translating...



I’m not sure how literally they can be translated, but I’ll try:

Vitustako me sitä tiedetään. = Would it be from cunt that we know it.

Mistä me se tiedettäis? = From what would we know it?

Ei me tiedetä. = We don’t know.


----------



## Sunflow

I'm spending my days with women that age, and the phrases I hear a lot are:

"Ketä kiinnostaa?" = Who cares?
"Ihan sama!" = What ever

So I would probably go with something like:
Mistä me se tiedetään? Ihan sama!
(Vittu), ketä kiinnostaa? Ihan sama!

This is vulgar language and depending on your characters it might or might not be suitable.


----------

